
Why Build Solutions with Fulcro – Tom Toor (Clojure/Conj 2019) - ptttr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMbGhgVf9Do
======
ptttr
Rails were successful in the 2005-2015 era of server-rendered HTML but today
MVC + REST API might not be enough anymore for solo founders to compete in
multi-platform, client-rich reality.

After spending of +4 years working professionally with Ruby on Rails I've
grown aware of its limitations. I've spent a long time searching for its
successor in my programmer's toolbelt. I've waded through numerous Javascript
frameworks yet every one of them proved to disappoint me after taking it for a
spin. I've finally arrived at Clojure at the beginning of 2019 and it has been
really refreshing. I love how well designed the language is, how mature the
community is and I am amazed by the quality of the ecosystem.

You can see my repo-graveyard made along that journey here:
[https://github.com/roterski/sonder-
syncrate](https://github.com/roterski/sonder-syncrate)

My personal bet for the next killer-app in web development is: Clojure[0] +
Fulcro[1] + Pathom [2] + Crux [3].

[0] Love Letter To Clojure - Gene Kim (Clojure/conj 2019)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mbp3SEha38](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mbp3SEha38)

[1] Fulcro links and resources:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/fulcro/comments/dtzhsm/fulcro_links...](https://www.reddit.com/r/fulcro/comments/dtzhsm/fulcro_links_and_resources/)

[2] The Maximal Graph - Wilker Silva (Clojure/conj 2019)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS3i3DTUnAI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS3i3DTUnAI)

[3] [https://opencrux.com/](https://opencrux.com/)

------
adamfeldman
Related: The Maximal Graph - Wilker Silva (Clojure/conj 2019)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS3i3DTUnAI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS3i3DTUnAI)

